
Thermal – A new cross-platform Git GUI application - mittalyashu
[Thermal](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thermal.netlify.com&#x2F;) is free and open-source desktop application allows you to manage all Git repository at one place by providing you a simple to use graphic user interface with built-in features commits, history, repository settings and more.<p>You can also watch a [quick demo video](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=HNESzM7QBCM).<p>![Thermal application screenshot](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thermal.netlify.com&#x2F;images&#x2F;win&#x2F;appScreenshots.png)<p>## Features
* Commit changes
* Commit history
* Commit details
* File diff
* Repository settings
* Push to a remote repository
* Create a new repository
* and a lot more...<p>Try now for free, by downloading the <i></i>[thermal application](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thermal.netlify.com&#x2F;download&#x2F;)<i></i>.
======
pknopf
There are other electron git-repo managers. What makes this one different
than, say, GitKraken?

I wish someone would create a solid repo manager with Qt.

